# Do you go to church?



## scrtmstr (May 23, 2010)

So i've seen a lot of people around that still go to church. I was wondering how much of GBAtemp is still going.

Personally, i'm almost never going to church. The only time I go to church is to remember my grandfather, that passed away 8-9 years ago. But then i'm with all my relatives, so that's ok.

so, do you go to church?


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 23, 2010)

Yes. Just went with my family a while ago
I might miss a week. But I make sure I never make it a habit to miss
I hope this wont be a religion debate. coz most filipinos are Christians who believe in God.
*sigh* I hope there will be no flaming between believers and non believers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Let's keep it peaceful here.
I've seen previous threads in other forums and all that it resulted in was HAVOC. srsly


----------



## Rayder (May 23, 2010)

That would be a big resounding NO.  I won't go into a rant about religion, but no, I don't go to church, ever.


----------



## GH0ST (May 23, 2010)

NO & not flaming but the last church here is back to dust . I was banned when i was 8 years old after drawing some helicopters and napalm over a cross  after some preacher ask us to describe apocalypse.

I was pretty happy and proud but finally scared to death because my parents had to check and sign my painting and i choose to drop it in the toilets of the school ... imaging what happened next ?! yes a big flood...


----------



## naglaro00 (May 23, 2010)

The spirit is willing; the body isn't.

In short: no. But sometimes yes


----------



## GreatCrippler (May 23, 2010)

What's "Chruch?"


----------



## giratina16 (May 23, 2010)

Nope it bores me, and I'm atheist.


----------



## Deleted-247497 (May 23, 2010)

no never ever and @ ghost lol thats really funny


----------



## Tanas (May 23, 2010)

Alma de Cuba is the best church in town.


----------



## GH0ST (May 23, 2010)

snico1995 said:
			
		

> no never ever and @ ghost lol thats really funny


That's real ... but that was not funny at least at this time ;-)


----------



## VashTS (May 23, 2010)

Hell no.  I have been a church once or twice due to weddings.


----------



## XLarge (May 23, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Nope it bores me, and I'm atheist.


you and your pokemans are both summons by lucifer


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> That would be a big resounding NO.  I won't go into a rant about religion, but no, I don't go to church, ever.


+1 cos the same thing applies to me as well.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 23, 2010)

Not just no, but hell MFing no.


----------



## giratina16 (May 24, 2010)

XLarge said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah.


----------



## HaniKazmi (May 24, 2010)

Nope, as I'm not christian. What am i then? Give a guess.


----------



## Raika (May 24, 2010)

Used to, but now no. Haven't went in 2 years.
I'm lazy, I'd rather spend my Sundays at home doing things I like rather than going to church and falling asleep there.


----------



## giratina16 (May 24, 2010)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> Nope, as I'm not christian. What am i then? Give a guess.


Atheist? Catholic? Muslim? Hindu?


----------



## emigre (May 24, 2010)

muslim?


----------



## HaniKazmi (May 24, 2010)

Got it in one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although I dont got to the mosque either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Bake (May 24, 2010)

A simple no will do.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 24, 2010)

No.

Even if I was religious I doubt i'd go. Church time is better spent sleeping, or doing absolutely nothing on my day off.


----------



## logical thinker (May 24, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+2


----------



## dinofan01 (May 24, 2010)

lol. Asking a forum about church. Its no surprise everyone says no. Most internet-goers are non-believers.


----------



## Hachibei (May 24, 2010)

Yes, but not out of choice.


----------



## Tanas (May 24, 2010)

I stopped going to church when I was about 8 which was around the same time I found out that the tooth fairy wasn't real and Santa Claus didn't exist.


----------



## dark ajax (May 24, 2010)

Nope, I really dislike it. Even though I go from time to time to take if my girlfriend wants to or with my grandma cuz she always went with my grandpa there and he recently passed away. So overall SOMETIMES I guess, but not because i like it ...


----------



## BlueStar (May 24, 2010)

Hardly anyone in the UK goes to church. I've only ever for the occasional wedding or funeral and more and more of them are being held in other places anyway.  I've been to two weddings in the last fortnight and neither of them have been in a church.


----------



## Fabis94 (May 24, 2010)

Nope, but not because i would be an atheist.
It's just that i'm really lazy.


----------



## Lumnous (May 24, 2010)

i dont see the point, every religion is wrong. not trying to be offensive by means if it sounds it, im sorry its purely accidental.

Jesus is wrong, he wouldnt have come back to life and just appear out of the cave. he would have had to dig his way out. Also, jesus is the son of Jack (Joke because jesus was supposed to be born by a virgin but you cant make babies without sperm)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

Lumnous said:
			
		

> i dont see the point, every religion is wrong. not trying to be offensive by means if it sounds it, im sorry its purely accidental.
> 
> Jesus is wrong, he wouldnt have come back to life and just appear out of the cave. he would have had to dig his way out. Also, jesus is the son of Jack (Joke because jesus was supposed to be born by a virgin but you cant make babies without sperm)


Your information is horridly outdated. Outdated and incorrect.


----------



## Fabis94 (May 24, 2010)

Lumnous said:
			
		

> i dont see the point, every religion is wrong. not trying to be offensive by means if it sounds it, im sorry its purely accidental.
> 
> Jesus is wrong, he wouldnt have come back to life and just appear out of the cave. he would have had to dig his way out. Also, jesus is the son of Jack (Joke because jesus was supposed to be born by a virgin but you cant make babies without sperm)



Stop saying it as if it is a fact. You have no proof there.
This is what i hate pretty much about every atheist. In stead of saying "I think/my opinion is that, every religion is wrong" they go off as if they are gods themselves and know everything.

How about you respect other peoples opinions in stead of being stuck up douche bags?

EDIT: Also he is the son of a god he can pretty much do anything with the help of god.


----------



## dark ajax (May 24, 2010)

Lumnous said:
			
		

> i dont see the point, every religion is wrong. not trying to be offensive by means if it sounds it, im sorry its purely accidental.
> 
> Jesus is wrong, he wouldnt have come back to life and just appear out of the cave. he would have had to dig his way out. Also, jesus is the son of Jack (Joke because jesus was supposed to be born by a virgin but you cant make babies without sperm)



Mmm interesting, maybe some people could think the other way around and say every religion is right, as long as you do it properly or whatever.
BTW he could have been born by magical spontaneous parthenogenesis...


----------



## Finishoff (May 24, 2010)

Yes I do go.


----------



## BlueStar (May 24, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> In stead of saying "I think/my opinion is that, every religion is wrong" they go off as if they are gods themselves and know everything.



At least science only goes off what is known at the moment and admits the unknowables, changing views when new evidence comes to light, rather than declaring that xxx book is the absolute, unarguable devine truth no matter what new discoveries are made.


----------



## Gore (May 24, 2010)

I don't go to church but then again it wouldn't matter since I don't believe in anything anyways


----------



## Fabis94 (May 24, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone has the right to believe what he wants to believe. Just like no one is making you believe this, you shouldn't go off declaring that what you think is 100% correct just cause you said so.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 24, 2010)

I went to church for midnight mass once as a kid, but only because my mother promised I could open my presents the moment we got back.

I also spent about two years as a member of a church based youth club named YPF (Young Person's Fellowship, or something) in Belper, a little town on the outskirts of Derby here in the UK. Strangely for a religious group they didn't seem overly concerned by me not actually believing in God, they accepted my views for what they were. I made some good friends there, many of which I still keep in contact with after nearly a decade.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, often new discoveries are found, and it turns out that they were mentioned in the Bible all along.


----------



## Tanas (May 24, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Lumnous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what proof do you have that Jesus is the son of god? and also what proof do you have that with the help of god anything is possible?


----------



## Dangy (May 24, 2010)

Yes, I go to Mass every Sunday.


----------



## dark ajax (May 24, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with the part about the absolute views of some religions about their "sacred" books or whatever, that and the fact i've met many too close minded extremist thinking religious people made me just quit messing with religions, but not with what i believe into, or the reasons i consider why god is real, leaving aside ancient books and preacher's words...


----------



## Law (May 24, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One time I had terrible constipation, I prayed to God that my bowels would just evacuate already, and they did; Within moments of me praying.

Irrefutable proof that God exists and that anything is possible with his help.


----------



## Dangy (May 24, 2010)

inb4religiondebate


----------



## Fabis94 (May 24, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said that according to what Christians believe in because what Lumnous said was incorrect.
I didn't say anything like "OMGZ0RZ YOU R ALL WRONG" even if i think that.

And by the way if you all think that Christians deny all science just by saying "No you're wrong" then you are wrong.
In fact i follow the latest discoveries and don't deny them.


----------



## Lumnous (May 24, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...i didnt mean to start a war or anything i mean im not an athiest and im not religious, its just my opinion. its ok for others to have theres.


----------



## The Catboy (May 24, 2010)

I'm not welcome in the church


----------



## BlueStar (May 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was absolutely amazed when we discovered snakes could talk all along!

Wait, that was the Jungle Book.


----------



## Tanas (May 24, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention the talking Donkey.


----------



## Lumnous (May 24, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that ones shrek


----------



## Fabis94 (May 24, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That begs the question - Can you actually read? Like see the differences between one book and another?
If so, you wouldn't post about the Jungle Book in a topic that is about something else.


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 24, 2010)

Jesus was mis-quoted. We are all Gods children.
To answer the question, no i don't need a building to reaffirm my faith.


----------



## giratina16 (May 24, 2010)

One thing that is annoying is that being a scientist you have to take religion into consideration, you have to be able to deal with the hatred you're gonna get from religious people (especially Christians). I don't have anything against them they just have the most to say. It's funny the church tried to disprove gravity. Personally if I were to prove that god wasn't real and all religions were wrong I don't think I would publish it. Then again I might considering how many people religion has killed, the Christians killed the Pagans, Muslims have killed people of I don't know what religion (I'm not saying Muslims are bad so shut your face bitch).


----------



## Fabis94 (May 24, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> One thing that is annoying is that being a scientist you have to take religion into consideration, you have to be able to deal with the hatred you're gonna get from religious people (especially Christians). I don't have anything against them they just have the most to say. It's funny the church tried to disprove gravity. Personally if I were to prove that god wasn't real and all religions were wrong I don't think I would publish it. Then again I might considering how many people religion has killed, the Christians killed the Pagans, Muslims have killed people of I don't know what religion (I'm not saying Muslims are bad so shut your face bitch).



Did you read what i just said? Christians don't shun the Science. At least the 70% of them.
Remember that God is a supernatural being so all science (according to religion) was made by him anyways.


----------



## BlueStar (May 24, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you take everything completely literally it explains a lot about how you can accept the bible as fact.

EDIT: Although seeing as hardly any Christians can be bothered to learn the language the bible was written in, you're choosing what to believe in as soon as you pick a translation - just one of many ways that they mould the bible around their beliefs, rather than vice-versa.


----------



## Fabis94 (May 24, 2010)

It doesn't explain anything. And i doubt it explains how do i accept the bible as a fact.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 24, 2010)

Scientist: Here is a hard fact, and here is evidence stating it.

Theist: Here is a hard fact, prove me wrong.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> inb4religiondebate
> Too late
> 
> 
> ...


True. In fact, Catholics have taken to removing some words in a feeble attempt to strengthen their tenuous position.


----------



## Lumnous (May 24, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> If you take everything completely literally it explains a lot about how you can accept the bible as fact.
> 
> EDIT: Although seeing as hardly any Christians can be bothered to learn the language the bible was written in, you're choosing what to believe in as soon as you pick a translation - just one of many ways that they mould the bible around their beliefs, rather than vice-versa.


the bible even says jesus had his own prostitute so i dont know why its in there rules and things.


----------



## giratina16 (May 24, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I actually couldn't be bothered. I don't know where you get your figures from but scientist are shunned everyday because of new discoveries, just look at the artificial life they've recently created. They were moaned at for "playing god".


----------



## Tanas (May 24, 2010)

You can't argue against that...


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2010)

Going to church while not believing in the name of God would make you a hypocrite. Yes, I believe in God. No, I stopped going to church because I can no longer trust them. The conflict over the Bible versions  and interpret falsely just like this:


http://www.the-ten-commandments.org/romanc...mmandments.html

Homosexuality is a sin ? NOT! Here:

http://www.religioustolerance.org/hom_bmar.htm

I personally grew up with that true versions. The churches are not to be trust! I can understand this bible scriptures and greatly respect it in TRUE interprets. Beware of false churches and their misinterprets.


----------



## Depravo (May 24, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> No I actually couldn't be bothered. I don't know where you get your figures from but scientist are shunned everyday because of new discoveries, just look at the artificial life they've recently created. They were moaned at for "*playing god*".


I want to play god too. Does anyone have his friendcode?


----------



## BlueStar (May 24, 2010)

Anyone who's read manga translations with extensive notes knows that when you're translating from one language to another it's impossible to do so verbatim.  You have to pick a similar word out of a choice of several, and that word is going to have several lifetime's worth of connotations, cultural references, bias... When translating something and choosing to say someone was killed/slaughtered/excecuted/murdered the basis of your choice is going to be influenced by your own opinions and bias.  Even if you think the bible was originally the word of God, who drip fed it in to the brains of a big gaggle of people to jot down over a number of years before half of it was thrown away for being a bit too silly, you're still reading it through a lens of very fallible human translation and retranslation.


----------



## Law (May 24, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He doesn't play wii with kiddies, he has a 360 and plays mature games for mature gamers such as himself.

Gamertag - xTheAlm1ghtyx


----------



## Lumnous (May 24, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats why he creates havoc cause hes always getting the red ring of death XD


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

Lumnous said:
			
		

> the bible even says jesus had his own prostitute so i dont know why its in there rules and things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, yes it is.


----------



## Glyptofane (May 24, 2010)

All real nerds are atheist.


----------



## Fabis94 (May 24, 2010)

Lumnous said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am sorry but no. You didn't read the bible of interprets a good enough.


----------



## granville (May 24, 2010)

Nope, no church for me, bad memories and i don't worship something i have no proof is real. I don't really know what to believe in terms of gods or whatever. I'm more agnostic. I kind of think that some sort of god has to be possible since according to what we know from science, nothing can just spontaneously generate without some active force that causes it. And yet, i don't follow any religion. In fact, i really hate what religion does to people. It irritates me when a church can't be accepting of other beliefs or lifestyles. I have a certain amount of detestation about how it can corrupt minds and integrate hate and fear into the minds of others.

I follow one moral code and it has always served me well- as long as you're not hurting anyone, do what you like. I would find it hard to find any loopholes in that. I respect other beliefs and religions though even though i don't necessarily believe in them. The only one i don't tolerate are the ones that persecute people for believing something different or have different lifestyle choices (like homosexuality). They take it personally when people do things that aren't hurting anyone. That is pretty pathetic.

I was once a Christian, well forced into it. You had to join the church to get into this really fancy private school. The school of course wouldn't teach any real science that goes against the bible, so i was eventually taken out. Besides that, you wouldn't believe the amount of hatred they hold for other people for no good reason. For people that follow the almighty teachings of God, which say to love your enemies and such, they just hate everyone... Such hypocrisy, and very sad.

I have met a few churches and religious people who are truly good people though. I know there are a lot of those that really do accept others. It's the overshadowing "corporate religions" that i am talking about though, they wage wars to advance their teachings and become bigger. It's more of a corporation or government, trying to get rid of the competition or different beliefs.


----------



## Lumnous (May 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Lumnous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://bible-christian.org/prostitute.html


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2010)

I dont believe in this one. Obviously, this link didnt say God's name either. Sorry but I know what I read. Thanks.


----------



## Fabis94 (May 24, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.carm.org/homosexuality

Google it you will find lots more.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2010)

Sorry.. Here:

http://www.religioustolerance.org/hom_bibx.htm

http://www.religioustolerance.org/hom_bibh5.htm

Thank you.


----------



## Thoob (May 24, 2010)

No, I don't go to church. Thank God I'm an atheist.


----------



## Lumnous (May 24, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You shall not lie with a male as one lies with a female; it is an abomination. doesnt this give you the idea about different meanings? dont sleep with men unless there not dating women.


----------



## Tanas (May 24, 2010)

Homosexuality is only a sin if you're a bigoted theist.


----------



## Fabis94 (May 24, 2010)

I provided you with actual quotes which look pretty straight forward. So yeah...


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2010)

You didnt read the page 5 at the below, did you ? I'm not arguing, I'm just talking. There is no end to the circle.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read the what?

No, I just read the bible.

1 Corinthians 6:9, 10.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2010)

LOL! What you read is misinterprets, thats all.  Okay, whatever.


----------



## hunnymonster (May 24, 2010)

Nope - don't go. In my view there are precisely two places for religion - in your (the believers') own home and at the central place of worship. Mediaeval superstition should have no part in any other aspect of life. If you want to believe it - do so, shape your life around it - why should I (and indeed any followers of other faiths) have to conform to your religious beliefs?

I don't go doorknocking trying to get anyone to come over to my way of thinking and resent religious bodies disturbing me in the same vein as I detest double glazing salespersons.


----------



## ConJ (May 24, 2010)

Do I go to church?

Hell no!

Religion - One of the biggest causes of war in the world today.


----------



## Lumnous (May 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sorry but thats a load of C***, who'd inherit it humans?.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> LOL! What you read is misinterprets, thats all.  Okay, whatever.


No it isn't, but don't worry about it.


----------



## Thoob (May 24, 2010)

ConJ said:
			
		

> Religion - One of the biggest causes of war in the world today.


QFT.


----------



## Fabis94 (May 24, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> ConJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually no...it's the people that misinterpret it or shift it differently. 
Just like the Crusades. God didn't tell the Pope to go on around murdering people. He decided it by himself.


----------



## BlueStar (May 24, 2010)

Lumnous said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't that Paul's opinion, rather than the direct line from the g-man anyway?  No mention of it in the 10 commandments (unless you group it in a much larger group including many, many things which don't get homosexualities flack), Jesus never mentioned it, doesn't seem like it was too high up God's priority list when he was writing his long rambling blog.


----------



## Law (May 24, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> ConJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, alright. Hope one day you will receive the Holy Spirit.


----------



## BlueStar (May 24, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> [quote name='Thoob' post='2858913' date='May 24
> Actually no...it's the people that misinterpret it or shift it differently.
> Just like the Crusades. God didn't tell the Pope to go on around murdering people. He decided it by himself.



How do you know that?  God's got form for that kind of thing, he tells Job to kill his son in the bible, he instructs Moses to go to war and kick some ass, does he not?


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously, you misunderstood the interprets of the bible.


----------



## Lumnous (May 24, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you sure you havent too?


----------



## BlueStar (May 24, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me misunderstand the interprets?  That's umpossible!


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2010)

See? I am right. It has no beginning and it has no end. These pages are going take forever.


----------



## BlueStar (May 24, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> See? I am right. It has no beginning and it has no end. These pages are going take forever.



OK, I'll humour you.  Which part have I misunderstood?  God did not instruct Job to kill?  Or he did not advise Moses to go to war and offer him his divine backing?


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2010)

Nah,  these pages are going to take forever but thanks for asking.


----------



## Fabis94 (May 24, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God does not directly talk to you. If it were like that then there wouldn't be any atheists.
And if something is said indirectly then it can easily be misinterpreted.

And weren't you like the one to say "don't take everything so literally?"
Bible doesn't have to be understood literally. It is an instruction for a person on how to live like a Christian. It doesn't really matter if some of the things could've or could've not happened.


----------



## WiiThoko (May 24, 2010)

No, I'm Jewish.

...
If you want to substitute synagogue for church, I go once a month at most, usually never though.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> God does not directly talk to you. If it were like that then there wouldn't be any atheists.
> And if something is said indirectly then it can easily be misinterpreted.



God spoke directly to Moses if I remember my religion correctly.


----------



## Midna (May 24, 2010)

You're welcome to be an atheist. As long as you're a smart atheist. I've seen plenty of morons on the internet going "lolol jesus didnt exist" (I dare anyone to try to argue this point.)

I go to mass every Sunday. But I probably won't once I move out. It's the same thing every week, just with the Bible readings changed. I could stay at home reading the holy book and get the same thing. But the Catholic Church has a excuse that tries to make it a sin to skip off mass.

I'm a Catholic, I guess. But I'm not going to be preachy, or even care what you believe at all.


----------



## Fabis94 (May 24, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Bible doesn't have to be understood literally. It is an instruction for a person on how to live like a Christian. It doesn't really matter if some of the things could've or could've not happened. "


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already do.


----------



## Depravo (May 24, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, he said "Those are the 14 commandments. Now will you remember them all?".


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> I'm a Catholic, I guess. But I'm not going to be preachy, or even care what you believe at all.



Why do Catholics have...the ten Commandments changed to suit their rules? Actually you will be surprised. When you know the Truth, the Truth will set you free. Here:

http://www.the-ten-commandments.org/romanc...mmandments.html


----------



## Lumnous (May 24, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hence only 10 wrote down XD


----------



## Depravo (May 24, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> When you know the Truth, the Truth will set you free.


The truth may be out there but the lies are inside your head. - Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Lumnous (May 24, 2010)

the ten commandments has nothing about being gay.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you ever seen History Of The World Pt 1 mate?  That reminds of one of the scenes in that! lol


----------



## rikuumi (May 24, 2010)

No I'm Atheist.


----------



## The Catboy (May 24, 2010)

I really lack a religion, there isn't a church out there that will open it's doors to me over the simple fact that I am gay. Yeah a small reason like that and a boy who wanted to worship was told he couldn't enter or his soul will be sent to hell. Pretty damn harsh to a fellow Catholic. So I gave up on faith being that I was to either have faith in God and hate myself to some points where I couldn't even face myself or turn my back on my church's closed doors.
Now really I am more or less totally religion less and just moves along in life studying whatever interest me, with logos.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2010)

Lumnous said:
			
		

> the ten commandments has nothing about being gay.
> 
> Thats right but see also is idolatry in the Catholic Church. It has nothing about being gay, ok ?
> 
> ...



LOL! I dont care about Terry Pratchett, thanks.

Edit: Correction: The truth may be out there but the lies are inside your heart.. Not your head!


----------



## Tanas (May 24, 2010)

God is only alive is your mind and once you stop believing in him he dies.


----------



## Lumnous (May 24, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Lumnous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but all you lot judge on peoples sexuality, i mean like your bibles says shouldnt you love thy neighbour and stand by them?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I really lack a religion, there isn't a church out there that will open it's doors to me over the simple fact that I am gay. Yeah a small reason like that and a boy who wanted to worship was told he couldn't enter or his soul will be sent to hell. Pretty damn harsh to a fellow Catholic. So I gave up on faith being that I was to either have faith in God and hate myself to some points where I couldn't even face myself or turn my back on my church's closed doors.
> Now really I am more or less totally religion less and just moves along in life studying whatever interest me, with logos.



The next time a religious person says being gay is a sin just ask them why they believe God is less than perfect, after all according to religion God created everything and he knows everything from the beginning to the end so therefore he knew you would be gay.  They also believe that everything God creates is perfect and he is infallible, so therefore if he created homosexuality then there can be nothing wrong with it.  So it's either homosexuality is blessed by God, God made a mistake in some of his creations or God is a bully who likes creating things just so he can see them suffer and turn them away.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, but my faith has to many plot holes.


----------



## Thoob (May 24, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edit: Correction: There cannot be 'lies' in your heart, it is a muscle that pumps blood. 'Lies' can only exist in somebody's head.


----------



## The Catboy (May 24, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what's funny, I said that very same thing to someone once before. To this very day they were never able to counter that. Really I realized that along time ago after I left my church and began my studies.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2010)

Lumnous said:
			
		

> but all you lot judge on peoples sexuality
> What are you talking about ?
> 
> *facepalm*
> ...



That's correct.


----------



## giratina16 (May 24, 2010)

Any smart atheist will know that Jesus did exist (proven by death records I think it was) he was nailed to a cross. Now I do believe that the cross was saved for those who stole and/or committed murder. Now it was never proven that Jesus had divine powers nor was it disproven. We may never know who that Jesus was. Many people believe after Jesus was killed on the cross his friends (disciples) documented his life as a fairy tale and people took it seriously, I'm not saying that it was true but I like the sound of that. The only religion I have respect for is Buddhism, at least they worship someone who has been proven to have existed.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The next time a religious person says being gay is a sin just ask them why they believe God is less than perfect, after all according to religion God created everything and he knows everything from the beginning to the end so therefore he knew you would be gay.  They also believe that everything God creates is perfect and he is infallible, so therefore if he created homosexuality then there can be nothing wrong with it.  So it's either homosexuality is blessed by God, God made a mistake in some of his creations or God is a bully who likes creating things just so he can see them suffer and turn them away.


Actually, God created beings with free will, and the fact that Adam and Eve willingly broke away from God and sinned was what caused the problem. You may say that he should've made sure that didn't happen, but then we would have been made as robots with only preset choices that we couldn't avoid.

Also, God does have the ability to know the future, but that doesn't mean that he must always exercise this ability.


----------



## GH0ST (May 24, 2010)

Isn't god gay ?


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> he was nailed to a cross.



How do you know that he was nailed to a *CROSS* ??


----------



## BlueStar (May 24, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> God does not directly talk to you. If it were like that then there wouldn't be any atheists.
> And if something is said indirectly then it can easily be misinterpreted.
> 
> God's spoken to people in the past, according to the bible.  Are you saying he actually can't speak to people?  What happened to being all powerful?
> ...



Many Christians do take the bible literally.  And once you start thinking some or all of it is metopharical parables, how do you decide which is which?  Did Jesus _really_ come back from the dead or is it just a story of how you can start anew?  Did Jesus really even exist, or is he just a metaphor in a morality play?  It's this kind of logic that means that people can (and do) use the bible to back up totally contrary positions (as we've seen in this thread), all equally convinced that position has divine backing.


----------



## Lumnous (May 24, 2010)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Isn't god gay ?



i belive so. he created adam out of his image. but it was only until adam asked for eve when she was created. i dont belive that god (whom i dont belive exists) would have created her if adam didnt say anything


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> You know what's funny, I said that very same thing to someone once before. To this very day they were never able to counter that. Really I realized that along time ago after I left my church and began my studies.



They never will be answer to you.  It's a proper mindbender for the more devout religious followers.  Most people who follow a religion like Christianity these days follow the message rather than the word so they don't have a problem with gay people at all, it's just the more "devout" followers.


----------



## BlueStar (May 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Actually, God created beings with free will


But with hormones and instincts that manipulate free will, no?  Do you have the free will to decide which girls you are attracted to or is it something innate?  Do you have the free will to turn off that attraction, or to switch it to find men attractive?

If you hate grapefruit, do you have the free will to like it?


----------



## Law (May 24, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Any smart atheist will know that Jesus did exist (proven by death records I think it was) he was nailed to a cross. Now I do believe that the cross was saved for those who stole and/or committed murder. Now it was never proven that Jesus had divine powers nor was it disproven. We may never know who that Jesus was. Many people believe after Jesus was killed on the cross his friends (disciples) documented his life as a fairy tale and people took it seriously, I'm not saying that it was true but I like the sound of that. The only religion I have respect for is Buddhism, at least they worship someone who has been proven to have existed.



Death Records

from 2000 years ago

Yeah, I'm sure those are real.


----------



## giratina16 (May 24, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's called carbon dating you should try it, it's amazing. Anyway this was years ago I saw this program I can't remember it all. I'm not 100% sure it was death records or something else.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one of the most ridiculous statements I've ever heard anyone say in my life.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2010)

Lumnous said:
			
		

> GH0ST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incorrection!!

God said after creating Adam was "It is not good for man to be alone." See? Adam didnt asked for Eve!


----------



## Lumnous (May 24, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and the hanging gardens of babylon are not?. they survived for ages. what makes you say documents cannot be preserved. ever heard of technology now? they can save old documents which may be worn out by now and preserve it for future generations


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well... Though the Bible does not specifically describe the instrument that Jesus died upon, tradition has it that he was put to death on a *cross* consisting of a stake and a crossbeam.  No. The Greek *stauros* is sometimes used to describe a simple stake, and other times a more complex form such as the cross. To determine what appearance the *stauros*  took in Jesus' death, we need to consider what the Greek language tells us, what history tells us, and most importantly, what the Bible tells us. WHEW!


----------



## The Catboy (May 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> GH0ST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, but man was created in God's image, which in turns means I was created in his image, there for God is indeed gay.


----------



## Tanas (May 24, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Lumnous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would mean that if you were to take the bible literally which you're not. (just ask RockmanForte)  So my interpretation of what its really means is "love thy neighbour unless god as either commanded you to hate or kill them."


----------



## Thoob (May 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> GH0ST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost as ridiculous as someone saying "There is an invisible man sitting in the clouds that created the universe and everything in it."


----------



## Lumnous (May 24, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You go cat!


----------



## giratina16 (May 24, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea what the bible says or have any knowledge of anything similar to it says. I have no interest in it.


----------



## Lumnous (May 24, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think you lost yourself. I wasnt even on about the 2nd commandment


----------



## Law (May 24, 2010)

Lumnous said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, and I'm sure they've got that crown of thornes locked away in a safe somewhere, right?


----------



## BlueStar (May 24, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whew, it must have worn you out copy and pasting that
http://www.freeminds.org/doctrine/jesus/di...or-a-stake.html


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, you have no interesting in it ? Well, then don’t take God’s name in vein or you’ll have to pay a price you can’t afford.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Any smart atheist will know that Jesus did exist (proven by death records I think it was) he was nailed to a cross. Now I do believe that the cross was saved for those who stole and/or committed murder. Now it was never proven that Jesus had divine powers nor was it disproven. We may never know who that Jesus was. Many people believe after Jesus was killed on the cross his friends (disciples) documented his life as a fairy tale and people took it seriously, I'm not saying that it was true but I like the sound of that. The only religion I have respect for is Buddhism, at least they worship someone who has been proven to have existed.
> 
> You sir are a star!  I actually believe Jesus existed, but like Buddha he was just a philosopher who was well ahead of his time.  He used religion to get his ideas across because that was the best way to do it at the time.
> 
> ...



He did create beings with free will, but the fact that they sinned instead of choosing to be good on a constant basis shows that Adam and Eve were less than perfect creations.  The fact that he then also chose to cast them aside and expel them from the Garden of Eden shows that he was also less than all-forgiving.

As for God not having to exercise the ability to know the future, that sounds like a bit of a copout to me PK mate.  Isn't it said that when God created Man and the Universe that he knew everything that would happen from beginning to end.  Isn't Revelations supposed to be a prophecy sent by God?


----------



## giratina16 (May 24, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Lumnous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it's in my freezer, I'm preserving it.


----------



## Lumnous (May 24, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Lumnous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, now i think im arguing with another athiest >_< someone should close this already before a flame war starts between us all.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats correct.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 24, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Oh, you have no interesting in it ? Well, then don’t take God’s name in vein or you’ll have to pay a price you can’t afford.



Oh jesus christ.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2010)

Lumnous said:
			
		

> Oh, now i think im arguing with another athiest >_< someone should close this already before a flame war starts between us all.



It's being watched, and if it gets out of hand it will be closed.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You think it's funny ? Alright, it will be closed.. Soon!


----------



## GH0ST (May 24, 2010)

Google archeology & bible and you will learn about humanity and legends... we have 11 12 13 gods so far in the poll.


----------



## Lumnous (May 24, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, what in gods name did you just say? Jesus christ? i guess its ok.


----------



## giratina16 (May 24, 2010)

[/quote]
I have no idea what the bible says or have any knowledge of anything similar to it says. I have no interest in it.
[/quote]

Oh, you have no interesting in it ? Well, then don’t take God’s name in vein or you’ll have to pay a price you can’t afford. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]
Oh MY god, does that mean I'm going to hell? Well screw me sideways and call me Jesus Christ.


----------



## Tanas (May 24, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well in that case... Jesus Fucking Christ.


----------



## BlueStar (May 24, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Oh, you have no interesting in it ? Well, then don’t take God’s name in vein or you’ll have to pay a price you can’t afford.



Sounds like the thinly veiled threat of a vicous mob boss, which is basically how the God of the bible comes across a lot of the time.  God loves you, now praise him or he's coming to kill you.


----------



## Law (May 24, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You now all owe the church $7.38.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Oh MY god, does that mean I'm going to hell? Well screw me sideways and call me Jesus Christ.



Hell ? 

http://www.jacksonsnyder.com/arc/reslight/...eally%20Say.htm


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will be closed if it turns into a flamewar or just an excuse for the majority of people to bash other peoples beliefs.  I'm hoping it won't come to that and it will be discussed and debated reasonably, sensibly and with intelligence.

I'd also like to point out the fact that for somebody who seems to be defending Christianity you don't seem to be able to distinguish between God and Jesus.  Blasphemy is taking Gods name in vain, Christ wasn't God so therefore using his name is not blasphemy.


----------



## Lumnous (May 24, 2010)

speaking of which, arent we kinda all sinning even if we dont belive? i mean we made the ds, ps3, xbox, wii. and what do we do? we make games with false gods. so your all going to hell too, if there is a hell or not it depends on when we die or what we see,


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2010)

Jesus is not God.


----------



## BlueStar (May 24, 2010)

"What does the Bible really say about hell", well, it's a bit like what does the bible really say about anything.  It says a load of stuff in 2000 year old Hebrew which can be translated a hundred ways and interpreted a million ways, depending on what you want to beleive.


----------



## giratina16 (May 24, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds gorgeous when can I move in?


----------



## Tanas (May 24, 2010)

Blasphemy is the the only sin that god will not forgive, its ok to rape murder and be a pedo, but in gods sick mind blasphemy is much much worse than any of those.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Jesus is not God.



So therefore using his name can not ever be considered blasphemy.  Unless of course you're committing idolatry, putting Christ above God, which any good Christian should know is a sin.


----------



## The Catboy (May 24, 2010)

Lumnous said:
			
		

> speaking of which, arent we kinda all sinning even if we dont belive? i mean we made the ds, ps3, xbox, wii. and what do we do? we make games with false gods. so your all going to hell too, if there is a hell or not it depends on when we die or what we see,


If not worshiping those gods, it's no sin. It said not to put any God before him. Really saying that would be like saying "studying Greek gods is a sin."
So our souls are fine.
If you are worshiping those Gods, more power to ya, as long as your happy all is good.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 24, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Blasphemy is the the only sin that god will not forgive, its ok to rape murder and be a pedo, but in gods sick mind blasphemy is much much worse than any of those.



God damn it. I guess i'm fucked.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2010)

I am not your enemy, am I ? I'm still your friends, right ?


----------



## Lumnous (May 24, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Lumnous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but yet we create false idols of gods because we act as gods on sims. we create gods in games like Devil may cry 4.


----------



## The Catboy (May 24, 2010)

Lumnous said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still not really worshiping them nor putting them before God him/herself...so I fail to see the problem.


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 24, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Jesus is not God.



Depends on which view is used.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_trinity


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2010)

Actually, it is a false teaching.


----------



## Tanas (May 24, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> "What does the Bible really say about hell", well, it's a bit like what does the bible really say about anything.  It says a load of stuff in 2000 year old Hebrew which can be translated a hundred ways and interpreted a million ways, depending on what you want to beleive.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(RockmanForte @ May 24 2010, 11:56 PM) Actually, it is a false teaching.


99% of it is false teaching.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 24, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> I am not your enemy, am I ? I'm still your friends, right ?



Jesus loves you, but everyone else thinks you're a jerk


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Still not really worshiping them nor putting them before God him/herself...so I fail to see the problem.



Idolatry is a little different than that.  It doesn't have to be a worship system, it's just idolising anything that isn't God.  If you want to get literal about it both Christians and Muslims commit idolatry on a daily basis.  Christians aspire to more like Christ and Muslims aspire to be like Mohammed (the more devout ones anyway) instead of aspiring to simply follow the word of God.  Both are committing idolatry in the way it's described in the Bible.  It's not just the worshipping, it's the placing of something other than God on a pedestal.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 25, 2010)

Actually, it is a false teaching.

Stephen, filled with the Holy Spirit, gazed into heaven and saw the glory of God, and Jesus standing at God's right hand. "Look! I can see heaven thrown open," he said, "and the Son of man standing at the right hand of God." Acts 7:55, 56, The New Jersusalem Bible.

Fact: The Trinitarian dogma is a late fourth-century invention.


----------



## BlueStar (May 25, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Actually, it is a false teaching.


And other Christians will believe you are following a false teaching. And if you happened to grow up attending a different church you may well agree withthem.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 25, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See? The proof of the bible.


----------



## giratina16 (May 25, 2010)

What I would like to know is what with all the exorcisms?


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 25, 2010)

Man respect everyone's beliefs here.
If you do believe God, stop arguing with atheists or agnostics. This is a GAME FORUM after all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I never thought this day would come. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				dudeonline said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, blasphemy is the WORST sin you can do. Even killing does not sum that up


----------



## zop2291 (May 25, 2010)

yea so let me just say no i dont go


----------



## The Catboy (May 25, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that clears that up a bit more


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 25, 2010)

The same for Mary is the mother of God ? Absolutely not! 

Bible: "You are to conceive in your womb and bear a son, and you must name him Jesus. He will be great and will be called Son of the Most High..... And so the child will be holy and will be called Son of God" Luke 1:31-35, The New Jerusalem Bible. That passage of Scripture clearly states that Mary was the mother of the "son of God," Not of god himself.

Fact: Mary was the mother of Son of God, not of God himself. The Trinity myth gave birth to the worship of Mary as the Mother of God.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 25, 2010)

Seriously, All religion is, is mankind's cure for their fear of the unknown. They have no idea what happens when you die, so they make up some bearded magician in the sky that magically poofed us into existence, and will magically poof us in a awesome paradise, which also, no one knows about.

Edit: Hey I didnt know you trashed it, but great moderation, Boss Hogg. I was just trying to fix the youtube tags.


----------



## BlueStar (May 25, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Fact: Mary was the mother of Son of God, not of God himself. The Trinity myth gave birth to the worship of Mary as the Mother of God.



So here you are, rubbishing the beliefs of of millions of Christians, declaring as fact that what they believe in is wrong... Isn't that exactly what atheists keep getting accused of in this thread?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Catholics find just as much 'proof' in the bible for their beliefs as you find for yours.  They do not see Jesus being the Son of God as being something whih precludes him from also being God.  After all, when you believe in a being that is basically magic then anything s possible.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol Sorry, I didn't explain myself very well.  Simply idolising something other than God is considered a sin.  So when a Christian does his best to be like Christ he is putting Christ on a pedestal that is supposed to be reserved only for God.  Same with Muslims who do their best to imitate Mohammed.  They aren't following God, they're mimicking a person.  According the religious dogma people are supposed to be praising God and his all-mightiness and following the commandments and philosophies that he sent down.  They're also supposed to be doing out of free will rather than out of the need to be like another human being.  Does that make more sense?


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 25, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Actually, it is a false teaching.



If that is true then we must bring into question everything that has been taught.


----------



## The Catboy (May 25, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does make more sense.
Although I still fail to see anyone really doing that with a video game God, unless they count the character in the game doing that as a problem.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> That does make more sense.
> Although I still fail to see anyone really doing that with a video game God, unless they count the character in the game doing that as a problem.



No I agree with you there.  The game characters themselves get idolised rather than Gods in the games.  Hell, the consoles get idolised alot more than the Gods in the games.


----------



## The Catboy (May 25, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So gamers souls are safe?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends on how much of a fanboy you are. lol


----------



## The Catboy (May 25, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, that's another one to add to the list of reasons why I am going to Hell. Sveet! Maybe Mike and me will finally be able to take it over!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Hmmm, that's another one to add to the list of reasons why I am going to Hell. Sveet! Maybe Mike and me will finally be able to take it over!



It'll be in my hands then as I'll probably die before you, and several priests and even a Sunday School teacher told me I was going to Hell.  And what's the point of being in Hell if you're not in charge of the festivities.


----------



## yuyuyup (May 25, 2010)

hell no jesus is a piece of shit, I want to piss in god's face for giving me a fucked up nose since birth


----------



## The Catboy (May 25, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We three can rule hell with an iron fist


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

Right, this is my final warning.  If it doesn't stay civil then the thread doesn't stay open.  Argue against the existence or non-existence of God all you want, but do it intelligently and with a little bit of politeness.



			
				A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorted!  Although the Christian/Muslim version of Hell is kind of stale and boring, I'm hoping to make it more like the Chinese version of Hell, add a bit of variety!


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 25, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I take this opertunity to  throw my hat into the Ring.





 So, the race is on!
OK, Gents let us agree. The first one to achieve power in the Underworld buys the first round.


----------



## The Catboy (May 25, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Right, this is my final warning.  If it doesn't stay civil then the thread doesn't stay open.  Argue against the existence or non-existence of God all you want, but do it intelligently and with a little bit of politeness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am adding an overly peaceful side then!


----------



## basher11 (May 25, 2010)

Chinese version of hell?

sorry, but it's boring as hell too.



Spoiler



i should know, I'm chinese


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (May 25, 2010)

Nope I just hate religion *snip


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 25, 2010)

Odds
TrolleyDave 2-1 fav
A Gay Little Cat Boy 4-1 
monkee3000 8-1

Sorry to go off topic.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

monkee3000 said:
			
		

> May I take this opertunity to  throw my hat into the Ring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always found it more interesting.  The punishments are more severe and more tailored to the person rising through the levels, plus it also offers atonement.  You can actually be released and reincarnated if you atone for all your sins.


----------



## The Catboy (May 25, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, the it would just drive people mad over time


----------



## basher11 (May 25, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I always found it more interesting.  The punishments are more severe and more tailored to the person rising through the levels, plus it also offers atonement.  You can actually be released and reincarnated if you atone for all your sins.



really? it doesn't really scare me


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Nope, the it would just drive people mad over time
> 
> I'm already there! *twitch*
> 
> ...



Doesn't really scare me either, I just think it's more interesting than the Judaic versions of hell!


----------



## Forstride (May 25, 2010)

I just read through this from the beginning, and why the hell does every topic relating to religion turn into a debate full of flaming Atheists vs. flaming Theists...It's idiotic and goes against peoples' own opinions.  How can you say you respect other peoples' opinions when you sit there and bash their religious beliefs for no reason?

I'm not saying everyone who says their Atheist (Or Theist, but it seems that when someone says something positive, an Atheist says something negative) is flaming by saying they are, but the ones who blatantly and obviously throw insults and aggressive words towards others are.

On Topic: I'm a Christian, but I rarely go to church.  I go on important religious holidays and stuff like that, but I haven't gone since I was either 11 or 12.


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 25, 2010)

Just had a thought, it could be an old quote i learned.
people who offend and those who are offended, are usually one and the same.


----------



## The Catboy (May 25, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As am I, which is why I know it would be a no more perfect hell than that.


----------



## Laxus (May 25, 2010)

No. I use to go when I was younger with my grandmother and I always slept through it.


----------



## Zieg30CT (May 25, 2010)

Does viewing the Raptor Jesus page on Enyclopedia Dramatica count as church?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 25, 2010)

Nope.  Never have, never will.  Sorry, I'm atheist.


----------



## ConJ (May 25, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> See? I am right. It has no beginning and it has no end. These pages are going take forever.



Religion is an argument with no end. Because NOBODY actually knows what's gonna happen.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 25, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> He did create beings with free will, but the fact that they sinned instead of choosing to be good on a constant basis shows that Adam and Eve were less than perfect creations.  The fact that he then also chose to cast them aside and expel them from the Garden of Eden shows that he was also less than all-forgiving.
> 
> As for God not having to exercise the ability to know the future, that sounds like a bit of a copout to me PK mate.  Isn't it said that when God created Man and the Universe that he knew everything that would happen from beginning to end.  Isn't Revelations supposed to be a prophecy sent by God?
> Even among perfect creatures, the possiblity of choosing to make the wrong decision is still present. The reason they sinned was because Satan planted the desire the be like God in Eve's mind, and rather than dismissing it immediately as she should've done, she allowed the desire to remain and eventually it caused her to sin. The warning regarding the tree was clear, and Eve knew that she was not to touch it, and yet she let the desire influence her. Satan was lying when he said that they would be like God, and Eve fell for it.
> ...


This.


----------



## Depravo (May 25, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless, of course, you are a Catholic. Their version of Christianity is just as valid as yours.


----------



## giratina16 (May 25, 2010)

I wonder how religion even came to be. It must have popped up somewhere.


----------



## redact (May 25, 2010)

shape of poll results looks like somebody flipping the bird...

edit:


----------



## Depravo (May 25, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> I wonder how religion even came to be. It must have popped up somewhere.


I find it interesting that no matter where human cultures have grown from frozen wastes to scorching deserts, they always seem to invent some kind of religion. It seems to be a built-in flaw.

Don't know the real answer? Fuck it, invent one and persecute anyone who disagrees.


----------



## giratina16 (May 25, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way you called it a flaw lol. I think I should actually make a religion.


----------



## Njrg (May 25, 2010)

Whats a tougher question is what and when was the beginning of everything?

If the universe was created billions of years ago, then what created the universe, and what created the forces that created the universe, and what created those forces that created the forces that created he universe... ect... ect...

It seems everything is infinite, but there has to be a beginning to something, and then there seems to have to be a beginning to the beginning.

The universe is just one giant, infinite mindfuck. Why would you need religion to complicate that?


----------



## Thoob (May 25, 2010)

ConJ said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I do. My heart will stop beating, I will stop breathing, and therefore will be dead. My "soul" won't magically ascend into the sky, I won't "go to a better place", I'll just be dead. Religion was invented because you people can't accept this and think that there must be a "meaning to life". There isn't. The only "meaning" we have is to reproduce and continue the life of our species. We, and all other animals, have evolved specifically for that one purpose; to live in the most efficient way possible in our surrounding environment so that our species has the best chance of survival.


----------



## Depravo (May 25, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Whats a tougher question is what and when was the beginning of everything?
> 
> If the universe was created billions of years ago, then what created the universe, and what created the forces that created the universe, and what created those forces that created the forces that created he universe... ect... ect...
> 
> ...


Religion was invented precisely because of unknowns such as these, indeed they are one of the only things keeping religion viable for so many people. The human mind seeks understanding of the world/universe around it but unfortunately many people are lazy enough to accept "God did it - end of conversation" as an answer for most things.


----------



## BlueStar (May 25, 2010)

Just rewinding a few pages, why on earth should people who don't believe in God, or that Jesus was God/the Son of God not take either of their names in vain?  Rules of religions only apply to the followers of those religions.  If a Jewish person considers his religion to forbid him from eating pork, knock yourself out, dont eat pork.  But don't tell me that I shouldn't eat pork.  Islam forbids you from drawing pictures of Mohammed?  Good for you, but I'm not Islamic so I'll doodle what I want.  The bible says not to exclaim "Christ on a jetski" when someone asks if there's a GBA emulator for the R4 again?  More power to you, curse like Ned Flanders instead.  But I'm not a Christian, so those rules don't apply to me any more than Muslim codes of not shaving or imbibing alcohol apply to you Christians.


----------



## giratina16 (May 25, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Just rewinding a few pages, why on earth should people who don't believe in God, or that Jesus was God/the Son of God not take either of their names in vain?  Rules of religions only apply to the followers of those religions.  If a Jewish person considers his religion to forbid him from eating pork, knock yourself out, dont eat pork.  But don't tell me that I shouldn't eat pork.  Islam forbids you from drawing pictures of Mohammed?  Good for you, but I'm not Islamic so I'll doodle what I want.  The bible says not to exclaim "Christ on a jetski" when someone asks if there's a GBA emulator for the R4 again?  More power to you, curse like Ned Flanders instead.  But I'm not a Christian, so those rules don't apply to me any more than Muslim codes of not shaving or imbibing alcohol apply to you Christians.


This


----------



## syko5150 (May 25, 2010)

No never have never will.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 25, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Islam forbids you from drawing pictures of Mohammed?  Good for you, but I'm not Islamic so I'll doodle what I want.









 I was actually thinking about that sort of thing the other day.

(And by the way, Islamic = Muslim)



Spoiler



And post 2,600!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

Yes, I go to church. :angel:


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Even among perfect creatures, the possiblity of choosing to make the wrong decision is still present.
> 
> No, it's impossible for a perfect creature to make a mistake.  By definition perfect means unfaultable.  A perfect creature is a creature with no flaws.
> 
> ...



I don't believe the universe had a beginning, I believe it's just always been here.  One of the problems we have as man is our egos.  We believe that because we have a beginning and end, and the things we're surrounded by have a beginning and an end, then everything must have a beginning and end.  The idea of infinite is a hard one for us to grasp.  People may think they understand infinity but they don't.  For most people infinity just means endless, infinity isn't just endless - it has no beginning either.  It's just infinite.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> So what are your thoughts on Islam?


Muslims are taking over the world.

See this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-3X5hIFXYU
They showed this at church one night.


----------



## BlueStar (May 25, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your church is teaching you clearly demonstrable lies
http://www.snopes.com/politics/religion/demographics.asp


----------



## Tanas (May 25, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats video is  just scaremongering.
It loses all credibility near the end when it mentions about sharing the gospel message.


----------



## BlueStar (May 25, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It loses credibility at the start when it pulls numbers and quotes out of its ass, which you can easily check and see they're clearly bullshit (unless you think every muslim woman in Belgium is having an average of 25 kids.)  These are not fuzzy debates about the meaning of life or what happens when you die when everyone can claim the right answer, these are raw statistics and claims of what people said which can be checked as either factually correct or factually wrong.

Of course most people won't bother checking and just take it at face value, showing it to their idiot friends or idiot church congrigations who will also believe every statistic unquestioningly.  There's a reason why bullshit videos like this one disable comments and video replies, it's the same reason why fake DSi hack videos disable them.


----------



## Tanas (May 27, 2010)

Stories you wont be told in church or be taught in bible studies.

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=C7...&feature=iv


----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 27, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Yes, mostly to keep family members happy.  It isn't that hard, two hours a week keeps them happy.



Reminds me of the times when I was going to church. I mostly just went to bible study, and skipped out on Mass with a few other kids and hung out in the attic of the chirch until Mass was over and it was time to go home. Coincidentally the attic is where "tools of the devil" was confiscated and stored. Butterfly knives, Pokemon cards, Dungeons and Dragons manuals, Magic cards, etc...


----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 27, 2010)

I'm an Atheist, so definitely not.


----------



## Overman1977 (May 27, 2010)

I am an atheist, so that pretty much clinches it.  

And if there were a god, I am pretty sure he/she/it wouldn't care whether I did or not.


----------



## KuRensan (May 27, 2010)

Nope I don't go to church because God gave me a Sunday so I won't give it back ^^


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 27, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> Nope I don't go to church because God gave me a Sunday so I won't give it back ^^



Best answer yet.


----------



## dark ajax (May 27, 2010)

Overman1977 said:
			
		

> I am an atheist, so that pretty much clinches it.
> 
> And if there were a god, I am pretty sure he/she/it wouldn't care whether I did or not.



I kind of agree with the part about caring, I believe in god, not in a religion, so I believe this being so called "God" or whatever is more concerned about our good actions and the like than going to churches (of course considering there are so many religions, denomintations, etc). So basically for me, what matters is what you do, not where you where born, in wich society, religion, etc. So the best thing is just tolerate the other people's beliefs and be good to the others, I think that's what truly matters...


----------



## iYoshi- (May 27, 2010)

I am nothing.
The meaning of life to me is to spread your genes and die.


----------



## Rogue Trader (May 27, 2010)

Only when my mother makes me. It's pretty boring, but it makes her happy, so whatever.  I still don't know where I stand on religion, so as of right now I find it dull as all hell.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 27, 2010)

Rogue Trader said:
			
		

> I still don't know where I stand on *religion*, so as of right now I find it dull as all *hell*.


----------

